# Hello



## LauraC26x (Apr 9, 2015)

I joined this forum last night. I dont really know what to say, I have recently been struggling alot with my life, have been to the doctors feeling very anxious, depressed and low. I have been using alcohol as a leaning post I suppose which has caused me to become more depressed. Speaking to a councillor etc they believe that my problems started when I was diagnosed almost 16 years ago. She suggested I join a diabetic forum and speak to other young people who have diabeties. I am 25 years old, have a full time job and own my house. xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Laura, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear you are having difficulties. One of the reasons this forum was founded was because the person who started it had been Type 1 for 35 years but had never met another Type 1. Diabetes can be a very isolating condition. The negative headlines that blame all diabetes in 'lifestyle choices' don't help people to discuss it openly, and there are so many misunderstandings and myths surrounding it.

This place, however, is full of people who know exactly what it is like to live with, and are happy to share their own experiences - both ups and downs - so you do not need to feel alone or that no-one understands.

I think we all have periods of feeling down - diabetes can amplify those feelings, and can be particularly unforgiving as erratic blood sugar levels can make us feel even worse. As you suggest, alcohol can also exacerbate things, adding an extra complication to the intricacies of trying to control your levels. 

What insulin regime are you on? Do you attend all your appointments, and what sort of response do you get from your team - are they supportive? 

Please feel free to let us know how you are feeling, or if you have any questions for us, there is a lot of good to be gained from sharing problems and perhaps finding solutions that others, who have experienced similar things, have found.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome Laura  You have joined a good site  Keep at it & good luck


----------



## Copepod (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, LauraC26x.

You'll find plenty of online support here. Depending on where you live, and your interests, especially sports of all types, there may be other groups,  both online and in the real world, as well. So, if you feel like revealing your approximate area and interests, we could suggest more sources of support, in addition, not in place of, this one.


----------



## Flower (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello and welcome Laura 

I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough time at present.

There's a wealth of very kind, supportive people on here with years of experience -see the running total of years on another thread!- and the great thing is, we all get what diabetes means, you don't have to explain.

I've found it invaluable to be on here writing down what's happening, it has helped me to clear a bit of space in my head from diabetes worries and the replies and support have really raised my spirits when I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. 

It's good that you're getting help and I hope things start to improve for you soon.


----------



## LauraC26x (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I am on novo rapid insulin and lantus insulin, I take my novo rapid 3 times a day and lantus once a day. I havent attended an appointment in a while, I had gotten to a point where I just didnt care anymore, all I was concerned about was where my next drink was coming from. I am going to contact my team and try and get an appointment ASAP to speak to my diabetic nurse and get things sorted as I am sure my HB1C will be all over the place. 

I stay in Stranraer which is in Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland. I am very interested in football and support my local team Stranraer FC where my partner is the vice chairman of the club. We are currently sitting 1st in the league one table and hoping for promotion to the championship next season. 

I feel very overwhelmed at the moment with emotion and feel like everything is my fault. I guess for the last 15 years, I have felt different and I have became dependant on alcohol to try and get me through each day to which each day it has made me feel worse, more depressed and have the feeling of not wanting to carry on. I find it a great struggle to get out of bed in the morning and face people or geniune day to day tasks such as go to work. My doctor put me on anti-depressants a couple of months ago which some days help (when Im not drinking) as drink is a depressant. 

Sitting discussing with my councillor how I was diagnosed with diabetes almost 16 years ago, it became apparent that when diagnosed I thought I was coping with it when maybe I wasnt and this slightly confused me. I have ended up in hospital twice with ketoacidosis (DKA) in the last 6 years from generally not taking care of myself and I know if I keep carrying on the way my diabetes is going to win. 

My parents have always told me that if I take care of my diabetes then my diabetes will take care of me.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 9, 2015)

I really feel for you, Laura.  Diabetes can be very isolating...I was very unhappy until I found this forum, but I feel much more able to cope now because I know there are people here who understand...and there's always a laugh to be had too.


----------



## banjo (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Laura im a type 2 - so ill let the many amazing well informed and helpful t1s give you the diabetic help lol


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Laura
Welcome aboard, and really sorry to hear that you've been having a difficult time with it all.  I for one think you're very brave facing the problem and opening up about it, a type of bravery that many people can't ever get to in life, so you should feel very positive that you have found that strength.  I'm only a year into this (late bloomer at 40 years young ) but I can empathise with the feeling of isolation, and being different since that's what I struggled with and still do.  This forum has helped loads though so hopefully you'll find that too


----------



## MacG3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Laura, 

I'm really rubbish at this kind of stuff, but congratulations on taking the first two steps. Initially realising you have an issue and taking steps to overcome it are the hardest parts of finding a solution and it sounds like you are on the right track.

you'll find everyone here are very supportive and not judgemental. Feel free to splurge emotions if you are feeling down and we'll support you as much as possible.


----------



## Hayth22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Laura this forum is great for support and people are very friendly


----------



## RiannaR (May 12, 2015)

Hey Laura, i know i'm quite late but i posted a thread not too long ago feeling the exact same way as you. i'm 20 and was diagnosed just over a year ago, how are you feeling now with everything?


----------

